# radio removal



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i just bought a 2005 altima s and i'm wanting to install my sub and amp but can't figure out how to remove the radio. does the section that includes the vents just pop out? this is kinda a newb question but i did search. thanks


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

Check out the instructions (with pictures) on my cardomain site here.

Enjoy!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

thanks for the help...will install tomorrow


----------



## blk053.5 (May 8, 2005)

i installed an amp in my 05 but i don't know what wire to tap into for the remote terminal on the amp. can u help? this is to be done w/ the factory head unit.


----------



## blitzboi (Apr 13, 2004)

blk053.5 said:


> i installed an amp in my 05 but i don't know what wire to tap into for the remote terminal on the amp. can u help? this is to be done w/ the factory head unit.


Check this other thread for your answer.


----------

